# Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm V.Rossi LE : A Review



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Let me take the liberty of sharing my initial impressions of the Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm. I spent a considerable time trying to understand this horological masterpiece and I would share some of that information with you as we go along.










Jaeger-LeCoultre ( JLC ) is a high-end watch and clock manufacture that finds its roots in a small workshop founded in 1833 by Antoine LeCoultre in Le Sentier, Switzerland. In 1844, he created the world's most precise measuring instrument, the millionometer, capable of measuring to thousandths of a millimeter. His son, Elie, transformed the workshop into a manufacture and within three decades had created more than three hundred different timepiece calibers. For three decades, LeCoultre produced most of the movement blanks for Patek Philippe in Geneva. What started as a challenge to develop ultra-thin calibers eventually culminated in a professional partnership between Edmond Jaeger and Jacques-David LeCoultre, grandson of Antoine LeCoultre : The Birth of Jaeger LeCoultre.

From the creation of the world's thinnest movement to the creation of Atmos, Jaeger-LeCoultre continued the tradition of haute horologe through the first and second world wars. In 1956, Jaeger-LeCoultre made history when it launched the first automatic wristwatch with an alarm function, the Master Memovox. Manufactured from 1956 to 1968, it was driven by the Jaeger-LeCoultre 815 Calibre, a 17-jewel, 18,000-vph mechanical self-winding movement with alarm function. The Memovox Deep Sea Alarm was the first dive watch with an alarm function - made from 1959 to the early 1962. The watch was water-resistant to 100m. It seems that only 1,061 pieces were ever manufactured. This gave way to the Polaris which was conceived by Ervin Piquerez to be water-resistant to 200m and was produced from 1965-70 in 1714 pieces. Polaris II was introduced in 1970 and housed the Caliber 916 with High Frequency 28 800 Vibrations per hour, which represents the basis for the Master Memovox calibers in present use.

In 2007, JLC presented the Master Compressor Extreme W-Alarm (EWA) which combines the alarm complication with simultaneous display of the time in 24 time zones. My grail, the '46' version, evokes Valentino Rossi's lucky number, and was built in a limited edition of 946 pcs in SS/Ti.










The watches houses Caliber 912 that was developed from scratch to incorporate the new generation of mechanical alarms. The Movement has been crafted, assembled and decorated by hand. It is manufactured with 315 parts, contains 28 jewels and beats at 28 800 Vibrations per hour lending a 45-hour power reserve. Talking about the innovative alarm design, the Gong encircles the movement like a minute repeater and is secured to the side of the case by two pins. In the Master Memovox Alarm, the alarm gong is fixed to the back of the case. This revision in the design allows optimization of sound quality while maintaining the pitch and alarm volume. The tones of the alarm are harmonious and reasonably loud, whether the watch is being worn or resting on my bookshelf.









[From the Internet]

The Alarm function can be turned ON or OFF at will by employing a newly developed push-piece system at 10 o'Clock position. The Alarm Time Display consists of 2 independent juxtaposing hour and minute rotating discs, pointed to by an alarm hand at 9 o'clock in fixed position.



















This EWA depicts 24 cities instead of 23 in the JLC Extreme World Chronograph (EWC). EWA also carries a "Local Time" indicator at the 6 o'clock marker, while the EWC does not. The world time bezel in the EWA differs from EWC in 9 cities, thought to be related with the local tracks driven by Valentino Rossi.










The 46.3 x 16.5 mm case has been designed using a bimetal construction with the Titanium Body resting on a Stainless Steel frame which supports the lugs and allows for strap-attachment. The brushed Ti finish [ limited to Rossi LE and Tides of Time LE ] blends seamlessly with the polished frame of steel and provides the ideal visual contrast with the multiple discs in the dial. Case edges are sharp and yet flow smoothly between the alternating brushed and polished case finishing. A Testimony of Perfection.










Three crowns adorn the case :
2 o'clock : Compressor Mechanism : Winds the Alarm in position '0' and allows setting time the alarm time and quick-set date in position '1'
4 o'clock : Compressor Mechanism : Allows winding the watch and setting the time
10 o'clock : Manages the World Time and moves 1 city per click counter-clockwise.
The crowns are extremely easy to operate and to me, a welcome respite from the screw-down crowns which may bring a significant 'swivel' into the process.










The Rossi LE comes with a Carbon Fiber Dial that is the most subdued I have seen to date. Nothing Blingy about it : Just Right. Just Like JLC. The Yellow and White hour ring brings further legibility to the dial and is another feature limited to the Rossi LE along with the yellow transferred luminescent 46 number in dial center.










The Opening in the dial for the Alarm Ring is balanced off by the rounded date window. The trapeze hour and minute hands are wide enough for legibility. The Seconds hand design in particular strikes a chord with me.










The JLC EWA Rossi comes with an alligator strap with the JLC-signed deployment and a yellow dive strap with JLC stamped buckle. The alligator strap is exceptional in quality and the deployment is comfortable. The quick-strap change system is a bliss !










The watch is supremely comfortable for its >46mm case size largely due to its ingenious case design with lug-to-lug length at 54mm and Titanium-based construction.










Finally, the timepiece is a Joy to sport on the wrist. It is a definite looker and even after 10 days or so of ownership, I can be found 'staring' at it in ways that makes my wife jealous.




























All in all, the acquisition of The Jaeger Le-Coultre Extreme Compressor W-Alarm Valentino Rossi LE represents a significant milestone in my Quest for Timepieces I truly love. In my opinion, this timepiece blends the latest technology and design innovations @ JLC with a rich history of watchmaking to create a comfortable and handsome yet functional instrument.

Is it a 'keeper' ? Oh ! HELL YES ....................

Hope you guys enjoyed this write-up,
Cheers
N


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Great report Nishant and congratulations on a fantastic JLC timepiece - well a fantastic watch full stop!

Nigel


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

I do love it when you get a new watch. Great write up and, as usual, gorgeous photos. Congratulations on another beauty.
Btw, I'm a little obsessed with your photos of your PO 9300, can't believe you sold it.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent write-up on a beautiful watch Nishant, wear it in the best of health.
N


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Another stunning writeup Nishant.

It seems everytime you buy a new watch and put photos up, the desire for me to purchase one grows ten fold! Your images are just stunning. I had never actually noticed the CF dial on this one before seeing these shots, and it really is gorgeous. I'm usually not one for CF dials either.

Outstanding mate.


----------



## rooneb (Apr 23, 2012)

a great great watch excellent report


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice post...beautiful watch!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on a fantastic timepiece!


----------

